# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Mórrope recibe premio por recuperar algodón nativo que se daba por perdido

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, mar. 16 (ANDINA).-* Aunque de corazón tierno, las mujeres del Mórrope no sonríen con facilidad y menos ante la cámara de nuestro fotógrafo. Son todavía tímidas, a pesar de la fama alcanzada por sus pequeñas hazañas, en materia de conservación ambiental. Recuperar el cultivo de algodón nativo, los colores que se daban por perdidos (10), así como su producción textil y comercialización, no es poca cosa.  
Su esfuerzo, iniciado en 2003, fue reconocido en 2008 por la Iniciativa Ecuatorial, que las premió con 15 mil dólares, al haber superado con creces la creatividad de otras 24 propuestas de similar corte en nuestra región. 
Las ahora ganadoras, recuerdan que su historia no estuvo exenta de obstáculos, que lograron superar con tesón y el apoyo económico de entidades como el Programa de Pequeñas Donaciones del Fondo para el Medio Ambiente Mundial, que en el Perú trabaja junto al Programa de las Naciones Unidas para el Desarrollo (PNUD). 
Ambas instituciones costean (50 mil dolares) proyectos de desarrollo en provincia.  *En medio del bosque*
El primer intento de llevar adelante este proyecto se dio en 2003, a pedido de la recordada señora Encarnación Banses (que poco después falleció), mujer de gran carácter quien planteó poner en valor sus conocimientos de tejido y bordado, además de recuperar el algodón nativo. 
Aunque dicho plan no llegó a concluirse, debido a que el rescate de semillas y su cultivo se hizo difícil para algunas señoras; no tardarían en intentarlo otra vez. 
En 2005 se organizaron y formaron la Asociación de Artesanas de Árbosol y Huaca de Barro, del distrito de Mórrope, que contemplaba sembrar 10 hectáreas de terreno, recuperar el algodón nativo, además de conservar la técnica ancestral del tejido en telar. El PNUD otra vez las apoyó, detalla Magdalena Puicán, coordinadora del proyecto . 
Al ver los primeros resultados se  entusiasmaron en continuar capacitándose, pero la labor era ardua. 
Muchas se retiraron porque pensaron que el dinero ganado que iba a ser líquido. No sabían que se tenía valorizar el trabajo realizado y la mano de obra. Además el dinero era también para la compra de materiales.  
Comenzamos con 70 mujeres y ahora somos unas 35, también hay de las zonas de Lagartera y Hornitos", comenta por su parte Elsa Acosta Merino, presidenta de la Asociación. 
El primer proyecto de las algodoneras concluyó en 2007 y ese mismo año postularon a un nuevo financiamiento y lo consiguieron. Esta nueva de trabajo debe concluir en 2010.  *Cambios positivos* 
Con nuestro proyecto estamos conservando nuestro ambiente. La calidad de nuestra vida ha mejorado. Antes sólo estábamos esperanzadas en los esposos, pero ahora salimos a vender nuestras artesanías y ya tenemos dinerito para nuestros hijos, confiesa con timidez doña Barbarita Santa María. 
Indica que con las pasantías y capacitaciones recibidas, como parte de la financiación del proyecto, ahora todo diferente. Se valoran más y sus conversaciones con sus esposos han mejorado, comprenden su trabajo y les dan permiso para seguir avanzando. 
La ingeniera Puicán recuerda que cuando las señoras iniciaron su proyecto la gente y las autoridades se reían del grupo y los esposos terminaban ayudándolas por cansancio. 
Con el tiempo, todo eso fue cambiando. En la actualidad, no hay actividad pública a la que no sean convocadas por las autoridades. Sus tradicionales atuendos y sus productos bellamente elaborados en el algodón se han convertido en su distintivo.  *Reconocimiento internacional * 
Luego de haber sido preseleccionado en agosto del año pasado como una de las 25 ideas ganadoras del premio Ecuatorial 2008, el proyecto de la Asociación Artesanas de Arbosol y Huaca de Barro de Mórrope, Lambayeque, se convirtió en octubre en el ganador de América Latina a la mejor práctica ambiental. 
El reconocimiento vino acompañado con un cheque de 15 mil dólares que les ayudará a seguir consolidando la idea que transformó su ecosistema, y a ellas también.  *Había que apoyarlas*
Al inicio tuvimos que ayudarlas, pues había que cargar el agua de un lado al otro, ya que las señoras no sabían cómo hacerlo. Yo tenía un cuarto de hectárea de producción y se lo di a mi esposa para que empezara a sembrar. Las primeras semillas las sacamos de un monte grande en Mórrope, algunas tenían más de 20 años. Ahora la situación es diferente, hay agua corriente, porque tienen su noria. Ellas se han esforzado y ahora ven los frutos de su trabajo."  *Coordenadas*
l Para tomar contacto con la Asociación Artesanas de Arbosol y Huaca de Barro de 
Mórrope, Lambayeque, pueden comunicarse a los teléfonos 74-272546 y 
74-97958176 o el 
E-mail Magdalena 129@hotmail.com.  *La palabra*
Emilia Bustamante. Coordinadora del PNUD  *Enfoque múltiple*
Intervenimos en las comunidades a través de una idea de conservación, que puede ser de bosques secos o conservación de alpacas, pero en definitiva resulta siendo un proyecto integral. 
Las personas que participan de estos proyectos, al comprender que pueden manejar sus recursos, empiezan a reconocer cuáles son sus derechos, sus obligaciones, cuál es su rol en todo proceso de conservación. Es un trabajo con varios componentes, entre los que destaca la reinserción y el reconocimiento del trabajo de la mujer dentro de las comunidades. 
Hay muchos proyectos donde la mujeres no tenían voz, voto, ni representación en las juntas directivas comunales, pero a raíz de estos proyectos, el 60% está integrado por mujeres.  
La misión del programa es sostener estilos de vida sostenibles para las comunidades, con lo cual logramos un beneficio ambiental, al tiempo de un beneficio local, como la generación de empleo, de ingresos complementarios, mejor salud, entre otros".Temas similares: Artículo: Impulsarán cadena productiva del algodón nativo en encuentro regional en Lambayeque Artículo: Reforestarán con algodón nativo zona de amortiguamiento de Pómac Artículo: Entregan módulos de cuyes a asociaciones de productores agropecuarios de Mórrope La UNI ganó un premio internacional St. Louis, Missouri, recibe espárrago peruano

----------

